# Jett's Schutzhuns III



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

God it was hot and muggy
www.youtube.com/watch?v=77zcdtWkS78


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Well done!

Nice long bite. I thought the comments about the grip on the escape were a bit harsh. She has a point about the b&h though. 

Wierd stick action by the short work helper??!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for putting up a video. Your dog is a good dog. The hold and bark thing is BS, that is what your dog is going to do to stay clean. IF that judge thinks that your dog isn't going to nail the **** out of someone, well, lets just leave it at that. 

You twitch a lot. LOL

I don't agree with a lot of what you say, but I like the dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Degale said:


> Well done!
> 
> Nice long bite. I thought the comments about the grip on the escape were a bit harsh. She has a point about the b&h though.
> 
> Wierd stick action by the short work helper??!


Thanks
Yes the B&H is a ...........and I'm not going to try and explain what I think happened part of it is genetics I've never has a prey driven dog like this and a mistake was made I didn't have a strong training helper that knew how to switch him up at the time.
This was the helpers first trial my dog would have shown better with a stronger helper but what can you do every one has to start somewhere he did all rite.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations Mike and Jett!!!!! Don't ya just love it when the humidity is so high it feels like your walking through water? YUCK! Anyway, you guys are looking good out there. Did you get video of the OB?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Congratulations Mike and Jett!!!!! Don't ya just love it when the humidity is so high it feels like your walking through water? YUCK! Anyway, you guys are looking good out there. Did you get video of the OB?


Guess I should prolly say we flunked this trial I mentioned in the tracking thread he is still Schutzhund II we had big dumbbell troubles I lost 24 points on them and ended up with a 67 he also took 6 steps on the running stand aside from that we were cooking the nicest and flashiest obedience routine I've ever done and to top it off the person I gave my camera to forgot to tape it. So any way I got my dog peeked out rite now and nowhere to go.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, now I remember, I read that post, I just forgot - senior/blonde moment


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thanks for putting up a video. Your dog is a good dog. The hold and bark thing is BS, that is what your dog is going to do to stay clean. IF that judge thinks that your dog isn't going to nail the **** out of someone, well, lets just leave it at that.
> 
> You twitch a lot. LOL
> 
> I don't agree with a lot of what you say, but I like the dog.


Thanks Guess I'm twitchy when I'm nervous and I was sweating like a pig
The H&B thing shouldn't have happened he is now locked in prey, it is what it is its better when there's a strong new helper in the blind but the kid has to start somewhere.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This was the helpers first trial my dog would have shown better with a stronger helper but what can you do every one has to start somewhere he did all rite.


I agree the kid did all rite, but when did they start certifying twelve year old decoys? Or am I just getting old? That's a rhetorical question


----------



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Nice long bite , i like this type pray driven gsd !
good luck for you guys in future trials.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have some more trial coming up in the fall right ?

You will get it. What are the odds that the dumbell will disappear a second time ?? I know how bad it sucks when the dog does things perfectly in training, and then looks like he has never seen the damn thing before.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Really nice Mike! I had the same thought that the dog would look better on a stronger helper. But I thank you for helping him get the experience. 

How old is Jett?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Great stuff Mike!! Thanks for sharing. 

I will be rooting for you!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice mike, bout time we seen your dog again. Should be a good year for you guys


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You have some more trial coming up in the fall right ?
> 
> You will get it. What are the odds that the dumbell will disappear a second time ?? I know how bad it sucks when the dog does things perfectly in training, and then looks like he has never seen the damn thing before.


There a trial 5 miles from ware I'm sitting in 2 weeks the helpers are green it could be train wreck for MY DOG and the helper on the long bite I'm not willing to risk hurting him or scwewing up his long bite he has NEVER been jammed hard I don't like to practice it much he comes full center and the helper cant try and force him one way or the other experienced guys that have caught him say hes easy to catch cause he launches way back but to be very careful cause hes coming.
He could have had Schutzhund III long ago life, timing, geographies and helper work have tripped us up.



Christopher Smith said:


> Really nice Mike! I had the same thought that the dog would look better on a stronger helper. But I thank you for helping him get the experience.
> 
> How old is Jett?


He just turned 4



Carol Boche said:


> Great stuff Mike!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I will be rooting for you!!!


Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there any way you could work with those helpers so they could work your dog in a trial ? Buko has been jammed plenty, he actually seems to like it.

The life geography thing is very familiar. Hope you find some more trials.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

very nice dog..Congrats


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Yo Mike...Jett looked really good,especially the long bite  You should come trial at our club "Indian Creek" August 20-22 with judge Frank Phillips...anyway...best of luck with him and hope to see you guys at the Regionals.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> Yo Mike...Jett looked really good,especially the long bite  You should come trial at our club "Indian Creek" August 20-22 with judge Frank Phillips...anyway...best of luck with him and hope to see you guys at the Regionals.TS


Well I think I'll give Bill a call rite now I thought it was in October cool thanks whats the tracking going to be.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some more info for ya.TS

http://indiancreekschutzhund.com/site/


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jett really likes that long bite ! Good luck on the next one .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Laubmeier said:


> very nice dog..Congrats


Thanks Jim



Troy Seaton said:


> Here's some more info for ya.TS
> Thanks Troy I just off the phone with Bill
> 
> http://indiancreekschutzhund.com/site/





Jim Nash said:


> Jett really likes that long bite ! Good luck on the next one .


Thanks Jim


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Well I think I'll give Bill a call rite now I thought it was in October cool thanks whats the tracking going to be.


I bet Bill will be happy to see you guys!


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

great job Mike, I remember his long bite very well. Troy is right come on over and get his 3 at our trial. We will be tracking on sod.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I agree the kid did all rite, but when did they start certifying twelve year old decoys? Or am I just getting old? That's a rhetorical question


 
Bruce, our helper believe it or not just turned 40! He did a nice job. Jett did awesome. I'd post Nandi's SchH 1 protection routine, but I am afraid I'd get laughed off the board....maybe I'll do it anyway!


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Bruce is 40?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Bruce, our helper believe it or not just turned 40!


Hi Sarah

Does he have a portrait that ages up in his attic? 
Like The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Big congrats!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep, Bruce is 40. Nearly fell over when he told me his age. 40 going on 10. He has made me age quite a bit, however. Maybe even Mike too!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> Here's some more info for ya.TS
> 
> http://indiancreekschutzhund.com/site/


I just down loaded my entry


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

SUPER....Best of luck with the trial and see ya soon.TS


----------

